# Καλές διακοπές!



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

Καλή ξεκούραση!!:scared:

(από εδώ)


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2011)

Όχι τέτοια σήμερα- πριν από λίγο το πήρα απόφαση και έβγαλα εισιτήριο.

Αλλά, όντως, εδώ που τα λέμε, άμα είσαι 15 και σε τραβολογάνε οι γονείς σου διακοπές μαρτύριο δεν είναι; Βεβαίως οι γονείς καλές προθέσεις έχουν (να ψυχαγωγηθούν), αλλά ίσως νομίζουν ότι τα παιδιά τους είναι σκληραγωγημένα Σπαρτιατοπουλα που σφάζουν τις αρκούδες στο γόνατο. 
Εγώ π.χ. έχω αλλεργική ρινίτιδα η οποία εκδηλώνεται με πονοκέφαλο, όχι με μπούκωμα κλπ. Η διάγνωση έγινε όταν ήμουνα 25 χρονών, κι έτσι ως δια μαγείας λύθηκε η απορία γιατί όταν με τραβολογούσαν στα λαγκάδια και τις πλαγιές εγώ υπέφερα και αρνιόμουν να βγω από το αυτοκίνητο. 
Άλλη τραγική ανάμνηση, είχα φάει το δούλεμα της ζωής μου σε κάτι οικογενειακές διακοπές στις Σπέτσες γιατί κουκουλωνόμουν με την πετσέτα και ήθελα να φύγουμε. Ήμασταν σε μια παραλία ωραιότατη μεν, χωρίς ούτε ένα δέντρο δε. Δυστυχώς, δεν τη γλύτωσα. Κάηκα σε όλο σχεδόν το σώμα και έπαθα και ηλίαση. Πως να ξαπλώσεις να σου περάσει ο πονοκέφαλος όταν η πλάτη είναι σαν αστακός; Που μας πάει στο τριτο πρόβλημα, οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες μου προκαλούν ημικρανία (απο πάντα), συνεπώς το μεγαλύτερο μαρτύριο είναι να είσαι ώρες μέσα στο ιχ με το παράθυρο ανοιχτό και να μπαίνει καυτός αέρας. 

Το χειρότερο όμως ήταν ότι όταν μεγάλωσα κι άρχισα να πηγαίνω διακοπές με συνομήλικους ανακάλυψα ότι όλοι τα ίδια κάνουν στις διακοπές- όλοι τρέχουν στις παραλίες που δεν έχουν ίσκιο και ξεροτηγανίζονται με τις ώρες, όλοι θέλουν να πάνε να μαζέψουν λουλούδια σε ανθισμένα λιβάδια και όλοι θέλουν να οδηγούν με τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά και το αρκουδίσιο κλειστό, ντάλα μεσημέρι να σε φυσάει ο καυτός αέρας. :angry:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> ...και όλοι θέλουν να οδηγούν με τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά και το αρκουδίσιο κλειστό, ντάλα μεσημέρι να σε φυσάει ο καυτός αέρας. :angry:


Όχι όλοι, ευτυχώς. Εγώ είμαι του αντίθετου στρατοπέδου. Κλειστά τα παράθυρα πάντα, το αρκουδίσιο σε λειτουργία.


----------

